# Whats the best way to uncap wax from a frame?



## Kevinsbeez (Mar 22, 2015)

I would like everybodys opinion on the best way to uncap your frame before Honey extraction? 

Heat gun,roller uncapper,knife,Hot electric knife or dynamite? 

Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

The best way would be to watch someone else do it.

Seriously, how many frames, two frames or two thousand?


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

Heavy duty electric filet knife, if you don't have too many hives. OMTCW


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I still use 2 serrated uncapping knives rotated into hot water to keep them warm and cutting. I have 20 production hives and have extracted as much as 800 to 1000 lbs. this way. I use a scratcher on the low spots if I have them. I also run 9 frames in my honey supers so uncapping is easier. I extract with a hand powered 2 frame extractor. It takes a while to do 180 frames but it works for now


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Kevinsbeez said:


> I would like everybodys opinion on the best way to uncap your frame before Honey extraction?


Dynamite sounds interesting - but I've never tried it.

I use an electric uncapping knife. I have a wooden cutting board that I rest the knife on (the knife is turned so it rests on an edge.)

I'm happy with it and haven't seen the need to try the other methods you mentioned. I do have an uncapping fork that I use to get the low spots.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought a couple of forks. They seem to work better for lifting cappings than scratching them. With a little practice you can get the low spots with the tip of a hot knife. A cold knife is too much work for me and tears up the comb more than a hot one. I think I'll get a plane one of these days as my wrist is killing me by the time I'm done with the knife. The plane puts the stress in a straight line pull.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I use a serrated cold knife and a scratcher. I tried using the hot water method to heat the knife, but that seemed to be more trouble than it was worth, it didn't seem to work that much better. Maybe if I'd have had the kitchen wood stove going and put a pan of water on top, the two-knife idea might be good.

Hand-cranked 4-frame extractor...one of these days I might try to Mcgyver an old clothes dryer motor to it...wife is a little leary of that idea but I think she might prefer it to me rigging up a bicycle to it and making her pedal it.


----------



## dkofoed (Feb 25, 2014)

Personally I like the looks of the motorized chain uncapper. Maybe just marginally expensive though, at 2 grand. 

http://www.maxantindustries.com/uncapping.html


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

The best way is with a Cowen uncapper. The practical way for a few hives is a pierce electric knife.

Crazy Roland


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

electric knife or plane is best. hot air gun would be worst.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

beeware10 said:


> electric knife or plane is best. hot air gun would be worst.


If you are going to say a hot air gun qould be worst, it would be helpful to explain why.

Personaly, we've used a hot air gun in the past and had very good success with it, and without all of the mess of using a hot knife and no wax capping to have to strain and deal with. The end result left very little damage to the wax for the bees to repair later.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I have seen a hive tool used in a commercial setting and it works very effective.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> I tried using the hot water method to heat the knife, but that seemed to be more trouble than it was worth, it didn't seem to work that much better.


The honey cools the knife down almost instantly. It even cools an electric hot knife down is you try to go too fast.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I just use a bread knife and a fork and a wife. I don't think the heated knives work enough better than a serrated knife that the extra hassle of having a heated knife is worth it. Using 9 frames in supers makes more difference than anything else. Of course, this suggestion is for a hobbiest, not a commercial operation that can justify the expense of an uncapping machine.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes, a bread knife with plastic handle.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

NeilV said:


> I don't think the heated knives work enough better than a serrated knife that the extra hassle of having a heated knife is worth it. Using 9 frames in supers makes more difference than anything else.


I was given one as a present and after using it I do like it better than just a knife because you can get low spots very easily even if the whole frame is lower than the top bar. So I would rate the hot knife as better. Whether you want to spend the money is another question.


----------



## blamb61 (Apr 24, 2014)

I like the hot air gun. Hardly any mess and no comb damage. Gets all the cells.


----------

